# Whats this truck worth??



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

OK, guys, ive decided to sell my 05 2500HD. 
i was planning on picking up some contracts this winter but am not going to have the time. Ill just buy a little toyota or something to plow my own driveway with..
here are the specs:

2005 Silverado 2500HD LT Extended Cab Short Box w/ Fisher MM2 8.5V plow . 8Kmiles...
Has every option you can get when you order the VYU package:
-6.0 Vortec
-4.10 rear axle ratio
-Dual Power Heated Leather Seats
-Bose 6-disc in dash CD player w/ steering wheel 
controls.
-Push button 4x4
-VYU plow prep package
-Dual batteries
-Tow Package
-Stainless Tubular step bars
-Warranty until 2/2008
-Dark blue mettalic exterior w/ dark charcoal interior
-Very neatly installed & wired Fisher MM2 8.5V
-New style Fishstick(not w/ the Mode button)
-Plow is 1 year old and is mint. Very lightly used and never been on this truck yet.. has cutting edge and plow shoes.
-Truck also has Timbrens just installed.

Heres the only pic I have of it currently taking w/ my camera phone...


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

Also has XM & Onstar.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

What are you looking to get for it? Or, we can trade trucks. I get yours, you get mine + money.
Give me a call and we can talk about it. 313 477 4505


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

Well, ive been doing some browsing today and found some similar trucks for sale locally. heres what ive come up w/:

2004 sle 2500 h/d 
4x4, 6.0L-auto, extended cab, shortbox, w/new Fisher Minute Mount plow, intense blue, grey leather, loaded, CD/XM/OnStar, tow pkg, 28kmi, $29500 Oneonta, NY 

2005 SILVERADO 2500 HD LS 
extended cab, 4x4, loaded, trlr & plow pkg, alloys, access, only 8kmi, silver birch, $29350 Norwich, NY (no plow) 

and a few on the autotrader w/in 100miles of me right around the same as these...

i will ask $29500 for mine but will be quite negotiable at that. I know GM just offered the employee discount thing, but, I figure this truck has to be worth around $25-$26K and the plow, which is like brand new, on the truck has to be worth another $3K. maybe im way off, but, i guess ill see what happens.....


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

I think that's an extremely good deal. I've been looking this past week at 2006 2500HD's with the 6 liter, auto, plow prep, tow packag, LT1 and my price with GMS and any rebates would be just over $30k. And you are selling it with the plow right?

How many miles does it have on it? 

Console or bench seats?

Did you sell your 1/2 ton yet? If so what did you get for it? I'm trying to unload mine now.


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes, with the plow. has the center console. i have to get some pics of it.


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

no, didnt sell the other truck yet:realmad:


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Merc1100sc said:


> no, didnt sell the other truck yet:realmad:


I'm putting mine up on Ebay this weekend.

I sold my last car on there. Some guy flew out from Denver and drove it back!!!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Bad Luck said:


> I'm putting mine up on Ebay this weekend.
> 
> I sold my last car on there. Some guy flew out from Denver and drove it back!!!


ebay works. my bro and I drove to PA twice to pick up a dakota the first time, and a tbird the second. Another time we went down to OH to pick up a Camaro. And then someone from ohio bought my old dakota.

lol, you will sell it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

im not so sure about ebay. a lot of low ballers on there it seems.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

should put the milage in i was doing a mock up of it


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

I also just installed factory Gm Touch-Screen Navigation. I'll sell it w/ this for an addtional amount or stick the 6 disc back in.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*nav*



Merc1100sc said:


> I also just installed factory Gm Touch-Screen Navigation. I'll sell it w/ this for an addtional amount or stick the 6 disc back in.


would you sell the Navigation i have the same truck color and all and the only thing i need is Navigation


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

only if i sell the truck and the new buyer doesnt want it. if i cant unload the truck, ill keep the nav... ill let you know though....


----------



## MrMatty9 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Would you sell the plow seperate?*

I am looking for a plow for my 05 2500HD. I am intrested in just the plow. Let me know, thank you, Mr. Matt Mountain Top PA


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

Asking $29,750 or best w/ the Navigation, plow, and everything..


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

On that Nav do you have the Lux amp as well?

From my past experience selling it all parted got me the most money in the long run. Finding a truck buyer and someone that wants a plow limits your market. If you do decide to sell it with out the plow, make sure it looks like it never had a plow on it. Change the air dam and fill the holes from the joy stick with little plastic pop in rivets that match. Some people get nervous that it was beet, because of plowing. Actually I as well as most would take a truck that never plowed than one that has, If all things were equal.


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

wow. what an old thread.

no. did not have the lux amp. that only comes factory in H2's and Escalades. 
My buddy put that Nav and Lux amp in his avalanche. he had to hack a bunch of harnesses to make it all work and said he'd never do it again. The bose sounded good enough for me. 

as far as the truck goes, i sold it last Feb for what i was asking. the guy took the plow, nav, and all.


----------

